# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  www.igfans.com / www.game4top.com - SCAMMERS be careful.

## saltfieldsgold

Accused Information

Dispute Date: March 13, 2017
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: memb...90-igfans.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: igfans
Payment Method Information: PayPal


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Money
Dispute Thread Link: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...l-servers.html
Other Sites Scam Link: Buy FFXIV Gil,SWTOR Credits,Rift Plat,WOW Gold,GW2 Gold,archeage gold and more at igfans
Value of Trade Involved: 415,00 USD
Did you use a middleman?: No
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:

Proof

All Required Proof stated must be provided or your claim would be deemed as invalid. 
Instant Messenger Profile Screenshot: How to Determine the Real Skype Name
Entire Conversation Screenshots: Please use Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet or any other hosting website to upload and post the images
Paypal Detailed Payment Screenshot: Will post below.

Additional Information related to the Trade Dispute

Include any other information that may be helpful to the Trade Dispute.

Alright so, I've asked igfans.com to buy 4mil gold from me on Frostmane EU A, they agreed to take it all for 105$ (usd) per mil, after I've traded all the gold on 2 different characters, the guy I traded with asked me if I finished trading and if I got paid. Then the drama began, they refused to pay me because I talked to the guy they told me to trade the gold to, then I got a 79,12$ PayPal payment with this note "2792700 Frostmane gold 0.030$/K", I've started off with threats after a longer conversation and they agreed to send me 400$ on Skrill (which is still 15$ short), as the buyer didn't pay them (which in chat you can see he said he got paid, but I need to trade full 4mil before they release the payment), but I need to send them 80$ on PayPal, so like they're paying for this "misunderstanding". They said they will be gone for an hour, even though I said this will go on OC and every other website I know, they responded with "ok you can post it, but take it down after we pay you". Let's see how this plays out. In the following screenshots you can see proofs of trade and payments (censored but can send original ones to Admins if needed.)


Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

http://prnt.sc/el07xa

http://prnt.sc/el082w

http://prnt.sc/el08ah

http://prnt.sc/el08g9

http://prnt.sc/el08lx

http://prnt.sc/el08rj

http://prnt.sc/el08y7

http://prnt.sc/el094o

http://prnt.sc/el09a6

http://prnt.sc/el09hf

http://prnt.sc/el09ng

http://prnt.sc/el09t7

http://prnt.sc/el0a06

http://prnt.sc/el0a6w

http://prnt.sc/el0ace

http://prnt.sc/el0aow

http://prnt.sc/el0avh

http://prnt.sc/el0b0v

http://prnt.sc/el0b6l

http://prnt.sc/el0bos

http://prnt.sc/el0bta

http://prnt.sc/el0bwe

http://prnt.sc/el0c8m

http://prnt.sc/el0cdb

http://prnt.sc/el0cin

http://prnt.sc/el0cqd

http://prnt.sc/el0cxq

http://prnt.sc/el0d4c

http://prnt.sc/el0d8l

http://prnt.sc/el0dd1

http://prnt.sc/el0dke

http://prnt.sc/el0dpd

http://prnt.sc/el0dve

http://prnt.sc/el0dyi

http://prnt.sc/el0e16

http://prnt.sc/el0e4c

http://prnt.sc/el0e7f

http://prnt.sc/el0eaw

http://prnt.sc/el0efp

http://prnt.sc/el0emy

http://prnt.sc/el0eyb

http://prnt.sc/el0ftc

http://prnt.sc/el0gui


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKeE...ature=youtu.be


Skype names : igfans,xuanyou100,gaminggoldsupplier,mmoservice2003

----------


## bloodmarks

thanks for warning, i guess we still have to be careful

----------


## D3Boost

Igfans has been notified and given 24 hours to reply, although he has not been inactive on OwnedCore for a very long time; I don't think he will reply.

On a side note, you should always be careful when dealing with people who don't have have a high positive trade rating on these forums.

----------


## OrieN83

thx for info!!

----------


## saltfieldsgold

so this is more proof,they will not answer in 24h for sure  :Cool: 

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## MyUberNick

They're gonna delete their whole website and what rep they had over 400$.

----------


## MyUberNick

We found who he sold to, we will not be mentioning him, but this pretty much sums it all up and seals the fact that igfans are scammers.
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

Big props for the guy who saw through the scammer and actually asked in-game for paypal address, when he saw 2 different addresses, he sent 80$ to the right one (us). 
So IGFANS.COM are a bunch of scammers, they deny everything on live chat and other skype and claim we have no proof!

Scammers PayPals: [email protected] and [email protected]

----------


## D3Boost

Igfans has been banned for scamming.

Be aware of the two websites they currently own: www.igfans.com & www.game4top.com

*Scammer's details:*

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------

